# directions to the red stables, st anne's park, raheny



## clownie (17 Aug 2008)

Hi

Which entrance is closest to the Red Stables? Also how long does it take to walk to them. I'll be coming from the M50.

Thanks


----------



## Pulse (17 Aug 2008)

Easiest way to describe it is if
You come along the clontarf road (from town) as far as Wongs restaurant and take a left at the lights drive up the hill and on your righthand side youl'll see an entrance into a carpark which is the red stables


----------



## clownie (17 Aug 2008)

thanks


----------



## z105 (17 Aug 2008)

For others who wanna go - see "getting there" on the website [broken link removed]


----------

